# garmin vista or legend?



## jav (Jan 17, 2008)

i am looking at either a garmin etex vista hcx or a garmin legend cx. the only gps unit i have ever used is the old garmin that came out about ten years ago, anyone who owns either one of these units, your pros and cons would be greatly appreciated


----------



## unclebrad (Jan 17, 2008)

I have the Vista and really like it. I chose it over the Legend because the Vista has the electronic compass, and when I bought mine a year ago, the Legend did not have the elect. compass.  Don't know if they do now.  I had some BassPro gift cards, so I went ahead and got the Vista when they had it on sale.  Before I got mine, everyone told me to make sure I got one with electronic compass, so I am glad I listened to them.


----------



## PHIL M (Jan 18, 2008)

Vista for sure.


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 18, 2008)

Vista works for me. It does cost more. I got mine because of the electronic compass also. I have not really tried the Legend though.


----------



## Kennesawhunter (Jan 18, 2008)

*Vista*

Go look and decide which one you want and buy it online.
I will recommend Amazon.com
I was thinking about these 2 units also. I have purchased the Vista Hcx. It was 299 at Bass Pro and almost every store I stopped in but I bought it online for 233.00 and I picked up the topo maps 2008 for 69.00 and it was 99.00 at bass pro.
I do like the Vista so far I haven't had much time to use it. I had a Magellan 315 before


----------



## jav (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks guys, the vista it will be, already checked it online for223.00, the legend still does not offer the compass


----------



## nb6419 (Jan 18, 2008)

I would spend the extra and buy the 76csx if i were you it has unlimited possibilities.  I have sold garmin units for 5 years and it is my most popular model


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jan 30, 2008)

*Garmin 60CSX*

I would highly recommend the 60CSX. It has an electronic compass and barometer as well as all the other cool features. Price is around $250-300 on the internet. I paid $500 for mine about 2 years ago. Don't regret it one bit.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Apr 16, 2009)

I just ordered it from Wal Mart online $210 for the GPS and $74 for the Topo Map plus free ship to store. 

I hope it does the job!


----------



## thomasr (Apr 22, 2009)

unclebrad said:


> I have the Vista and really like it. I chose it over the Legend because the Vista has the electronic compass, and when I bought mine a year ago, the Legend did not have the elect. compass.  Don't know if they do now.  I had some BassPro gift cards, so I went ahead and got the Vista when they had it on sale.  Before I got mine, everyone told me to make sure I got one with electronic compass, so I am glad I listened to them.





polecat said:


> Vista works for me. It does cost more. I got mine because of the electronic compass also. I have not really tried the Legend though.




Of the two mentioned, get the Vista.  Originally I bought the Legend but only used it in the woods once before I took it back and got the Vista for the electronic compass feature.  It makes that much difference.


----------



## danmc (Jul 7, 2009)

Get the one with an "H" suffix.  Thats for high sensitivity receiver.  Really helpful in the trees.


----------



## Campingman (Jul 7, 2009)

As most have said the Vista, it works well for me.


----------

